# Gun Banner Lies Debunked



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Again, for the umpteenth time.

For example.....


> Only white men living out in the country own guns? We've been sold the story that gun owners are old white men. As I said before, we don't know exactly who owns a gun. We have even less information about the sex and racial makeup of gun owners. As we dig deeper, we find out that even the NRA doesn't know the racial mix of its members. However, the fundraising group Friends of the NRA does know the race of its members and guests. If there are a group of old, racist gun owners somewhere, then we should have found them here at Friends of the NRA..but we didn't.
> 
> Instead, we found that 40 percent are women. 40 percent are minority members. The average age is between 40 to 45. That looks an awful lot like the rest of the USA.
> 
> The industry trade group for gun manufacturers gets reports from firearms retailers about their customers. 66 percent of new shooters are between 18 and 34 years old. 37 percent of new shooters are female. 47 percent of new shooters live in urban/suburban settings. That doesn't fit the stereotype we were sold.


https://slowfacts.wordpress.com/2018/09/16/more-truth-leaks-out-about-gun-control/


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

> Only white men living out in the country own guns?


Boy, are my Filipino and hispanic friends with guns going to be surprised!


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

No Squatch, you are obligated to take their firearms. They do not fit in the guidelines we have been taught.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wife has owned weapons most of her life, Daughter got her fist at 10, Granddaughter got hers at 12, other granddaughter got one at 14. Mother in law has owned one longer than I have. I am trying to think of anyone I really know that does not own at least 1.
I know a few liberals that claim to be against guns . However I know that have them.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

There's a huge difference between NRA members, gun owners and shooters.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> There's a huge difference between NRA members, gun owners and shooters.


How so?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> There's a huge difference between NRA members, gun owners and shooters.


Not according to my NRA Membership card, my safe full of guns, and my clay shoot with the church youth group two days ago.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Not according to my NRA Membership card, my safe full of guns, and my clay shoot with the church youth group two days ago.


Gee, another myth debunked...


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> There's a huge difference between NRA members, gun owners and shooters.


Again, how so?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Gee, another myth debunked...


Actually, another "myth" you made up... debunked. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

It's not a myth, I'm one of the examples. Virtually every gun owner on my street laughs at the NRA.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

You made a generalization about a group that is LITERALLY millions strong, and I proved your generalization wrong.
This is one of those times when anecdotal evidence completely obliterates the claim, because the claim was a blanket generalization.

If you'd care to rephrase, and save face, please do.
And @RedLion is still waiting on an answer.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

You didn't prove anything. You made a post on an internet board.

The NRA is millions strong-- three to five, depending on who you believe.

How many gun owners are there? (Hint: more.)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> You didn't prove anything. You made a post on an internet board.
> 
> The NRA is millions strong-- three to five, depending on who you believe.
> 
> How many gun owners are there? (Hint: more.)


Ah, so what you actually meant was, "there is a large discrepancy in the number of NRA members, guns owners, and shooters".

I'm still learning this new skill, "deciphering liberal ambiguity".
It's often used to either cover up ignorance or imply intelligence.
With your help, I'll be an expert in no time.
:encouragement:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Uhm, no, I meant exactly what I wrote.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Uhm, no, I meant exactly what I wrote.


Oh good!
Then I did prove your generalization wrong.
Glad we could clear that up.


----------

